# We got the 5th and 13th pick



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Well im pissed, we dropped 2 spots. But we have a chance at Bogut, M.Williams, C.Paul, G.Green, or D.Williams. Hopefully we can trade up like we did last year. So who do we take?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The Bobcats should try and get Gerald Green than at 13 get Sean May as the locla boy instead of Paul and Williams.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Raymond Felton? You probaly just missed out on Paul, so take the second local PG?


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I wanna see either Felton or Green end up with Charlotte, preferably Felton. He would be so sweeeet on the Bobcats, being a hometown favorite, plus I won't have to see him possibly end up as a Laker!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I honestly think the Blazers will try to trade their 3rd pick. Maybe Portland trades 

#3
5th pick in the 2nd round 

for

#5
#13


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Try trading up for the 2nd or 3rd pick to grab either Marvin or Paul.

If unsuccessful, draft Deron Williams or Green. After Paul, Deron is the next best PG (although some may argue Deron > Paul). Deron running the offense for the next couple of seasons looks good.

Green could form a lethal inside-outside combo with Okafor. Emeka can bring the D, whilst Green can lead the offense.

Either way I think the Bobcats are in a decent position.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I am pissed too. imo, we should probably take a risk at Green with the 5th pick, or try and trade up.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I think the two picks should be packaged for Marvin Williams. If this doesn't work out, draft Green at 5. If Green is already gone, get Paul, D. Williams, or Felton.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

im pretty mad too, but hopefully this might actaully turn out good(ie 5th turning out to be the best pick) if a miracle happens felton will drop to 13 and we can grab him there. Although it would be good for the team, i dont want paul, so im just hope we find a good way to avoid drafting him. Im pretty high on gerald green also, a felton green combo could be great


----------

